# Parallel clamp advice



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Getting ready to purchase two 48" parallel clamps. Prices range from $50 to $70. Options are Bessey (have one, like it, don't love it), Jorgensen, both $45 at HD, Irwin ($48 at Rockler) and Jet ($70 and would have to order it, don't really wan to wait, or pay shipping, no place around me seems to carry them).

Thoughts on merits or preferences on different brands?

Thanks


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Sign up for Amazon prime and get free shipping. You could get these clamps by Monday
http://www.amazon.com/Jet-70440-2-Parallel-Clamp-set/dp/B000UBF4K0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407004189&sr=8-2&keywords=parallel+clamps


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, and I already have Amazon Prime, but those are 40", need 44" minimum for the project I am working on, and those are not available for shipping until August 12th.

I take it you prefer the Jet brand?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve S. said:


> Thanks, and I already have Amazon Prime, but those are 40", need 44" minimum for the project I am working on, and those are not available for shipping until August 12th.
> 
> I take it you prefer the Jet brand?


Doesn't matter to me. I have had success with all brands. I just noticed you said you looked Jet.

Living in the middle of nowhere Northern NH I abuse the heck out of Amazon Prime.:yes: I might be the reason their profits dropped this quarter LOL.

They 48 " Jorgenson...
http://www.amazon.com/Jorgensen-8048-Cabinet-90-Degree-Parallel/dp/B00005R1HQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1407004189&sr=8-6&keywords=parallel+clamps


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

*Thanks*

I, too, use Amazon constantly for router bits, specialty hardware, and even finishes that they somehow inadvertently shipped to CA with the higher (better) VOC that is regulated here.

I live 1 mile from HD and think I will probably get the Jorgensen clamps there or on Amazon, same price.

I have many, many, Jorgensen F-style bar clamps, have lasted 15-20 years, and always been happy with them.

Thanks for the input:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you considered Jorgensen Pony pipe clamps? Have used them threaded to 3/4" black pipe in various lengths and pipe couplers to "fit the job". Work safe.
wood chux


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a 1/2 set and a 3/4 set, both have two 4' pieces with a coupling. The 1/2 pipe bows way too easy with very little torque, but the 3/4 does okay. Just, bulky and challenging to work with by yourself. I have a rail and stile face frame, with panels, groove and tenon joinery, dry fit, ready to glue and clamp. Seems like two of the parallel clamps, standing up, would provide good length clamping, and then can use F-style clamps I have for the shorter width. Frame is approximately 43" by 19". Case and frame are red oak, and 1/4" panels are cedar with purple heart veneer on outside. Blanket chest for wife.


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks to all for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> I have a 1/2 set and a 3/4 set, both have two 4' pieces with a coupling. The 1/2 pipe bows way too easy with very little torque, but the 3/4 does okay. Just, bulky and challenging to work with by yourself. I have a rail and stile face frame, with panels, groove and tenon joinery, dry fit, ready to glue and clamp. Seems like two of the parallel clamps, standing up, would provide good length clamping, and then can use F-style clamps I have for the shorter width. Frame is approximately 43" by 19". Case and frame are red oak, and 1/4" panels are cedar with purple heart veneer on outside. Blanket chest for wife.
> 
> View attachment 98358


s
If those 1/2" are bowing you are using too much torque. I have used 1/2" in up to 6' lengths and no bowing problem.

George


----------

